# CFHS Thread & Topic Index



## old medic (7 Feb 2005)

Thanks to the Staff, in particular Mike Bobbitt and Bruce Monkhouse for their
work in creating the Medical Sub-Forum.

Health Services Group  Operations, Doctrine, Trades, Units, Training


Topic  Link    4 Reserve Medics in Asiahttp://army.ca/forums/threads/24872.0.html​Care of Casualties in Iraq and Afganistanhttp://army.ca/forums/threads/23593.0.html​CFMG and SQ courseshttp://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30205.0.html​Combat Medics (carrying weapons)http://army.ca/forums/threads/18094.0.html​ Embed the medics right in the coys (Ops)http://army.ca/forums/threads/22725.0.html​Expert Field Medic Badgehttp://army.ca/forums/threads/4229.0.html​Fluid Resuscitation in Traumahttp://army.ca/forums/threads/23137.0.html​General Medical Advice for Med Pershttp://army.ca/forums/threads/21163.0.html​How are Medics assignedhttp://army.ca/forums/threads/21519.0.html​Joining the Reserves Medics   (Med Tech)http://army.ca/forums/threads/16672.0.html​Medical Assistanthttp://army.ca/forums/threads/4238.0.html​Medical Ethics Set Asidehttp://army.ca/forums/threads/18398.0.html​Medical RQL6Ahttp://army.ca/forums/threads/16963.0.html​Medical Services (Quality of Care)http://army.ca/forums/threads/4239.0.html​Modern Medicine? Why fix what workshttp://army.ca/forums/threads/18127.0.html​Offer of employment for Med Tech and some questionshttp://army.ca/forums/threads/18369.0.html​Paramedics: Civilian Qualificationshttp://army.ca/forums/threads/28214.0.html​Private Med Techs Seeing Actionhttp://army.ca/forums/threads/4241.0.html​Protocols-PCP and Adv Emerg Carehttp://army.ca/forums/threads/22481.0.html​Retirement of DGHS MGen Mathieuhttp://army.ca/forums/threads/25757.0.html​Sim Man Trauma Trainerhttp://army.ca/forums/threads/20627.0.html​SJA AMFR Level 1http://army.ca/forums/threads/23507.0.html​TCCChttp://army.ca/forums/threads/26415.0.html​UMS medicshttp://army.ca/forums/threads/1072.0.html​

AEROMEDICINE


 Aeromedevac Coursehttp://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22505.0.html​AIR CASEVAC in AFGHANISTANhttp://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/39536.0.html​


Topic                                           Link    

CF EXPRESS TEST (see the training forum for other topics involving physical fitness).

CF express test					http://army.ca/forums/threads/1356.0.html


DENTAL SERVICES CFDS


CF Dental Plan Care Guidehttp://www.dnd.ca/dpsp/engraph/dpspden_e.asp​Dental sub-boardhttp://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,81.0.html​

DIVE MEDICINE


Dive Medicinehttp://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37339.0.html​

ENROLLMENT MEDICAL Recruit Medical Exam

medical standards				http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/policies/engraph/med_standards_home_e.asp

ENROLLMENT MEDICAL SUB-BOARD      http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,72.0.html


EYE CARE


colour blindnesshttp://army.ca/forums/threads/26420.0.html​Laser eye surgeryhttp://army.ca/forums/threads/26417.0.html​need help on the medicalhttp://army.ca/forums/threads/496.0.html​Vision Category and Acuityhttp://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31590.0.html​Vision Standards for Aircrewhttp://www.toronto.drdc-rddc.gc.ca/medical/visreq_e.html​What is my Vision Category?http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31590.0.html​What is the LASIK policy of the Army?http://army.ca/forums/threads/22971.0.html​

FOOT CARE


Flat Feet: training and army courseshttp://army.ca/forums/threads/23743.0.html​foot carehttp://army.ca/forums/threads/343.0.html​how can you get rid of blisters fasthttp://army.ca/forums/threads/1446.0.html​Supplemental benefits: orthopedic footwearhttp://army.ca/forums/threads/26041.0.html​

HEALTH CARE ADMINISTRATION  


HCA in the Reserveshttp://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/39916.0.html​Health Care Admin Officershttp://army.ca/forums/threads/18135.0.html​

HISTORY THREADS  


4 (Fort William) Field Ambulance RCAMChttp://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/18152.0.html​5ie Ambulance granted Freedom of the City of Levishttp://army.ca/forums/threads/19319.0.html​11 (Guelph) Field Ambulance RCAMChttp://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26654.0.html​17 (Ponoka) Field Ambulance RCAMChttp://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/36930.0.html​No.9 Canadian General Hospital RCAMChttp://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37046.0.html​CFHS Op Celebrationhttp://army.ca/forums/threads/4279.0.html​CFMS History and Traditions Booklethttp://www.forces.gc.ca/health/about_us/engraph/cfms_heritage_home_e.asp​History of Medical Fitness Categorieshttp://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/39389.0.html​Medical Corps History (Farmers Boy)http://army.ca/forums/threads/22480.0.html​

IMMUNIZATION


CDN Army Immunizationshttp://army.ca/forums/threads/1131.0.html​needleshttp://army.ca/forums/threads/17989.0.html​


MEDICAL CATEGORIES  Periodic, Temporary, Release

medical standards manual CFP-154
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/policies/engraph/med_standards_home_e.asp


Career Medical Review Boardhttp://army.ca/forums/threads/16754.0.html​CF 98 threadhttp://army.ca/forums/threads/23772.0.html​CF 98http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/daod/5018/2_e.asp​Injured on dutyhttp://army.ca/forums/threads/16514.0.html​

MEDICAL OFFICER


Chronic Shortage of Army Docshttp://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/38742.0.html​Medical Officer training (GP MO)http://army.ca/forums/threads/26194.0.html​General Surgeon resident at Dalhousie University, is also a Cpl at 33 Fd Ambhttp://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37967.0.html​

MEDICAL PLANS, HEALTH COVERAGE, ENTITLEMENTS

Health Care Information Guide
CF Health Information Line: 1-877-MED-DENT (1-877-633-3368)
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/services/engraph/health_info_home_e.asp

SUPPLEMENTAL HEALTH CARE   DRUG PLAN,  VISION CARE PLAN, ORTHOPAEDICS, etc.
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/services/spectrum_of_care/engraph/supp_health_care_e.asp

Maternity and Parental leavehttp://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/daod/5001/2_e.asp​

MEDICAL PROBLEMS DURING BASIC TRAINING


Flat Feet: training and army courseshttp://army.ca/forums/threads/23743.0.html​Muscle Relaxantshttp://army.ca/forums/threads/17316.0.html​

MENTAL HEALTH Social Work, PTSD

Member Assistance Program     1-800-268-7708    
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/services/engraph/member_assist_program_home_e.asp
    

Mental Health sub boardhttp://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,79.0.html​Operational Trauma and Stress Support Centreshttp://www.forces.gc.ca/health/services/engraph/otssc_home_e.asp​

NURSING


DART (Nursing positions)http://army.ca/forums/threads/25351.0.html​Initial posting Advice for a Nurse (Nursing Job Desc)http://army.ca/forums/threads/25799.0.html​Military Nurseshttp://army.ca/forums/threads/4249.0.html​Registered Nurse Enrolment Planhttp://army.ca/forums/threads/13714.0.html​

PHYSICIAN ASSISTANTS


 Physician Assistanthttp://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/19270.0.html​

PREVENTATIVE MEDICINE


Any PMed Techs Aroundhttp://army.ca/forums/threads/19247.0.html​Giardiahttp://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/39563.0.html​

RECRUITING MEDICALS Enrollment Medical

medical standards				http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/policies/med_standards/engraph/med_standards_home_e.asp

ENROLLMENT MEDICAL SUB-BOARD      http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,72.0.html

RELEASE MEDICALS

RELEASES SUB-BOARD    http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,76.0.html

Guide to the Priority for Members of the Canadian Forces and RCMP who become disabled
http://www.psc-cfp.gc.ca/staf_dot/priority-priorite/rcmp-grc_e.htm

REMUSTERING TO A CFHS OCCUPATION

Becoming a Medichttp://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22929.0.html​Looking to remuster to Medichttp://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34876.0.html​Remustering - 3rd battalion medic?http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/27318.0.html​Remustering - Transfering to medicshttp://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17572.0.html​

RESTRUCTURING

Canadian Operational Support Command & Health Servicehttp://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/39291.0.html​Mandatory length of servicehttp://army.ca/forums/threads/22189.0.html​Medical Services Restructuringhttp://army.ca/forums/threads/26422.0.html​Pacific Commandhttp://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35380.0.html​

SEARCH AND RESCUE SAR Tech, USAR etc.

SAR TECH (In Airforce forum)http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/199.0.html​SAR TECHhttp://army.ca/forums/threads/25028.0.html​Spinal Immobilization & LUSARhttp://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/36796.0.html​

SOCIAL WORK See also Mental Health above.

Social Work in the CFhttp://army.ca/forums/threads/26465.0​

VISION
 See Eye Care, above.


----------

